# ACS - Infosys Reference letter Query



## rakesh_jain (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi All,
I have got the employment reference letter from Infosys but they did not mention the number of hours per week i worked. It was mentioned in their initial email as well that Infosys don't provide working hours or salary information in the reference letter.
But as per ACS we need to provide the details of working hours as well. So what should I do in this case.


----------



## nikhileshp (Jun 14, 2018)

rakesh_jain said:


> Hi All,
> I have got the employment reference letter from Infosys but they did not mention the number of hours per week i worked. It was mentioned in their initial email as well that Infosys don't provide working hours or salary information in the reference letter.
> But as per ACS we need to provide the details of working hours as well. So what should I do in this case.


Infosys reference letter is a standard 1 pager template where you can add 5-6 skills which would be verified with your manager and then HR would issue it. I submitted that letter and additionally also provided Statutory Declaration from my manager where I elaborated my responsibilities and skills along with various roles that I played and hours per week.


----------



## rakesh_jain (Jan 5, 2020)

Any other workaround. 
I read that many applicants have got the PR without mentioning the number of hours in employment reference letter.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

rakesh_jain said:


> Any other workaround.
> I read that many applicants have got the PR without mentioning the number of hours in employment reference letter.


PR and Skills assessment is totally different, ACS guidelines have become very strict after October 2019, so don't make the mistake of comparing older assessments. As long as it is mentioned that you work in Infosys on Full Time basis, I don't think it should be a problem, but then again I got assessed before Oct 2019.


----------



## rakesh_jain (Jan 5, 2020)

Shall I drop an email to ACS to check it?


----------



## Krishna Srinivasan (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi I am having the same issue . My ACS is getting expired and I got the reference letter from infosys but the reference letter doesn’t mention about the working hours and country of employment. Any idea how we can get that or alternative document for the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krishna Srinivasan said:


> Hi I am having the same issue . My ACS is getting expired and I got the reference letter from infosys but the reference letter doesn’t mention about the working hours and country of employment. Any idea how we can get that or alternative document for the same.


Post the contents of the letter after blanking out sensitive information 

Cheers


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

You can use the working hour policy for that country. For example I am in India, so I attached the working hour policy along with my documents.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

rakesh_jain said:


> Shall I drop an email to ACS to check it?


You can submit the working hour policy document. I did the same. Ask your HR to provide you with the same thing.


----------



## Krishna Srinivasan (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi This is the format for the reference letter . I tried asking them to include the working hours but they said they wont do any modifications with the current format.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: dd mmm yyyy


TO WHOM SO EVER IT MAY CONCERN

This letter is to confirm that <<Ms. / Mr.>> <Emp Name>, <Employee No> was employed with Infosys Limited from <Start Date> to <End Date> as a full time employee. The designation at the time of resignation/relieving was < Designation>.

Her/His major Roles & Responsibilities during the employment were as mentioned below: 


1
2
3
4
5


The technologies / platforms that she/he worked on were: 

This letter is being issued as proof of employment, and role confirmation, at the request of the employee.


Sincerely,
For Infosys Ltd,




(Authorized Signatory)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Krishna Srinivasan said:


> Hi This is the format for the reference letter . I tried asking them to include the working hours but they said they wont do any modifications with the current format.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Full time should be good enough unless ACS really wants to screw up the applicants 

Cheers


----------



## Krishna Srinivasan (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you for the quick response.
Hope so, full time is just enough and since this is going to be renewal of my ACS.
I guess this should not be a big concern as they were ok with my first ACS with same content.
Lets wait .


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Krishna Srinivasan said:


> Thank you for the quick response.
> Hope so, full time is just enough and since this is going to be renewal of my ACS.
> I guess this should not be a big concern as they were ok with my first ACS with same content.
> Lets wait .


Yes, full time is good enough for work hours, but there is no specific mention of location. If you were on some projects in Australian location to claim points, it could be an issue, else for offshore, it is fine.


----------



## Krishna Srinivasan (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you for the response.
Yes the location is offshore only and the supporting document (payslip ) will have the country of employment mentioned . Hope this should suffice.


----------



## mdrjsri (Jan 1, 2021)

Krishna Srinivasan said:


> Thank you for the response.
> Yes the location is offshore only and the supporting document (payslip ) will have the country of employment mentioned . Hope this should suffice.


Hi, I am having the same situation where I am about to apply for ACS assessment with Infosys and another company's letters. Both of them have mentioned full time as employment BUT no location and no working hours. Can you or anyone please provide inputs who recently had a positive skills assessment with such letters.

Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## IshaAdani (6 mo ago)

Hi all,
My husband is an ex-employee of Infosys. Could you pls help me with the details on how you requested the roles and responsibility letter? Their portal does not have an option specifically for letters.
His manager is no longer with Infosys to contact him personally and get an approval email.
Appreciate the help


----------

